# Guys, my HSS1332 made the facebook main page!



## Zero1 (Jan 26, 2016)

Check it out!

Honda Power Equipment Facebook


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

awesome !!!!


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

now everybody know you have a new Honda, and with Google earth, they can find your house and take your pride and joy away! :wavetowel2:


----------



## Zero1 (Jan 26, 2016)

skutflut said:


> now everybody know you have a new Honda, and with Google earth, they can find your house and take your pride and joy away! :wavetowel2:


Oh well!!!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

skutflut said:


> now everybody know you have a new Honda, and with Google earth, they can find your house and take your pride and joy away! :wavetowel2:



......so much for the neighborly canadian persona !!! lol


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Do people still use Facebook? I stopped visiting 3 years ago.


----------



## 88racing (Jan 20, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## pdd (Jul 10, 2015)

Coby7 said:


> Do people still use Facebook? I stopped visiting 3 years ago.


Haha, me too.


----------



## Clipperskipper (Dec 24, 2015)

That's pretty cool, now we should get the big bucks like a reality show.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

He's the new FACE of Honda Power Equipment !!


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Only the best blows wellesley.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Pretty neat.


----------



## Advocate (Nov 29, 2015)

I like the post. Show's the capabilities. Nice post a good job.


----------

